# Zufallszahl zwischen 10 und 99?



## dolu28 (24. Jan 2018)

Hallo ich versuche eine Zufallszahl zwischen 10 und 99 zu kriegen, aber ich krieg es irgendwie nicht hin.  

```
int zahl = r.nextInt(99)+10;
System.out.println(zahl);
```
Dachte so würde es gehen, aber das funk. nicht  
LG


----------



## Javinner (24. Jan 2018)

int zahl = r.nextInt(99);
System.out.println(zahl + 10);


----------



## Meniskusschaden (25. Jan 2018)

dolu28 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo ich versuche eine Zufallszahl zwischen 10 und 99 zu kriegen, aber ich krieg es irgendwie nicht hin.


Wieviele unterschiedliche Werte gibt es denn im Bereich von 10 bis 99?


----------



## PoGoMoTo (25. Jan 2018)

Guten Morgen dolu28.

Der Parameter für die Methode "nextInt" gibt nur bereich in dem die Zahl ausgegeben werden soll...
Wenn du 99 übergibst dann wirst du ein ergebnis von 1-99 bekommen...wenn du da dann noch 10 drauf Addierst, dann hast du den Bereich 11-109... Wenn du den Zahlenbereich 10-99 haben willst Brauchst du einen Parameter von (90)+9...


----------



## Meniskusschaden (25. Jan 2018)

PoGoMoTo hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du 99 übergibst dann wirst du ein ergebnis von 1-99 bekommen


Genauer gesagt liegt das Ergebnis für 99 im Bereich 0-98.


PoGoMoTo hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du den Zahlenbereich 10-99 haben willst Brauchst du einen Parameter von (90)+9...


Dementsprechend muss man hier also 10 addieren.


----------



## PoGoMoTo (29. Jan 2018)

Ja das Stimmt @Meniskusschaden 
habe ebend noch in der Java API nachgesehen. Die Methode "public int nextInt(n)" aus der Klasse "java.util.Random" gibt einen int wert zwischen 0(inklusive) und n(exkulsive) zurück. Danke für die Korrektur.


----------

